# Aux input only mono??



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I recently tried to hook our portable DVD player into the Eco sound system with the Aux input...it worked fine but the sound only came out of the driver side speakers.

I am guessing that it is a problem with the DVD player only sending out a mono signal from the headphone jack?

The Dvd player does have 2 headphone jacks so if I were to Y it from both headphone jacks would that give me stereo sound in the Cruze??

any help is appreciated,


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Is your line-out cord a stereo cord, or a mono?

If it was the cord, though, I would think it would just shoot them both the same signal, not only a signal to the left side...

I'm going to guess that your cable is stereo, and the player is mono... My phone MP3/audio comes out both sides...

Mike


----------



## txlatino (Feb 25, 2011)

Make sure your cable is plugged all the way in into the DVD player. I was only hearing music thru the driver side speakers and couldn't figure out why. I finally pressed the AUX cable into my cell phone a little harder, heard a click and music came thru all speakers.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Mine did this at first with my android.
Its probably the cable. I bought a new one and it worked fine.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

txlatino said:


> Make sure your cable is plugged all the way in into the DVD player. I was only hearing music thru the driver side speakers and couldn't figure out why. I finally pressed the AUX cable into my cell phone a little harder, heard a click and music came thru all speakers.


Def double check, it happens alot. Otherwise it is probably a bad cable


----------

